# stems of plants turning black & mushy, Why?



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

Some of my stemmed plants are turning black or getting mushy. Only the part that is in the substrate. I use 100% flourite substrate in one tank and half gravel and half flourite in the other but this is happening to both tanks. The plants this is happening to is giant hygro, rotala indicia, & red temple. Anyone know what could possibly be causeing this? I have been doing the EI method of fertilizing.
Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

What is the lighting on this tank.


----------



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

aquamoon said:


> What is the lighting on this tank.


The lighting is about 4 watts a gallon.

I was also thinking if I should be using root tabs in my tanks, would I need to using the EI method?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

What about CO2, KH, GH


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

sunmiztres said:


> Some of my stemmed plants are turning black or getting mushy.


Just recently, I had the same problem. The roots and stems were turning black/brown and "mushy".

I added more K to the tank and the plants started growing again. I dosed triple the amount (3 tsps:icon_eek after a w/c, even though I add kno3. I was really surprised that it worked. This was my experience.


----------



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

My KH and GH and co2 are great. My plants are growing like crazy it's just this problem. I will see my stemmed plants floating in the water and go look to see how they got "free" and the stem that was in the substrate is still there black and mushy. They basically rotted off.

Lissette- when you say add more K, you mean pottasium? I am just making sure. I have not had a problem with the plants not growing just certain stem plants rotting in the sub

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes, I meant Potassium. I couldn't believe that that was the problem. But I kept dosing slowly but surely and they're happiest with 1 tablespoon of K (after a w/c). My plants show deficiencies very quickly.

Some of my plants were also rotting from the substrate. Some plants turned completely brown. I couldn't understand why. Some of the leaves of the hygro compacta was showing the same thing, but it was also showing signs like holes in the leaves while the others didn't. Potassium was the only macro I wasn't overdosing on.

My tap water is extremely soft. I have a highlight tank (3.8 wpg) with pressurized co2. You best believe I overdose on everything else just to keep my plants happy. And it's working (keeping my fingers crossed). The plants in all honesty look really good. Every plant is showing very healthy color. I'm very pleased with them.

Maybe more K is what you need.

HTH

P.S. I also add another 2 tsps of K during the week.


----------



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Lissette, what size tank do you have? Are you following the EI method? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

You're very welcome. :wink:

I have a 29 gallon tank. I wish I had a 40 gallon breeder. Maybe soon, maybe.

I don't really follow the EI method, but I do overdose on everything (same thing as E.I., I guess). My plants are very demanding. One thing about having a highlight setup is that you'll notice deficiencies that much quicker than if you had lower light.

It's very discouraging when you run into problems, especially with algae. Just when you think you've got it right, something else shows up to mess with your head.

I wish that it were simpler. I know that I could lower the lighting, but I do enjoy the look of higher light plants.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

This might be a long shot, but if you recently started dosing Excel, some plants can be sensitive to it (Vals, anacharis, pellia, riccia, etc.) and will turn to mush.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> This might be a long shot, but if you recently started dosing Excel, some plants can be sensitive to it (Vals, anacharis, pellia, riccia, etc.) and will turn to mush.


Interesting info. My Riccia and my corkscrew Vals don't seem to mind the _Excel._ I'm using 1 capful/day in a 58 gallon _Oceanic._

Tommy


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

After my vals bounced back from turning completely to mush then they never seemed to mind it afterwards, isn't that weird? If you search for Excel on here there are several threads where people experienced this.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

I've had the same experience with the Excel sensitive plants. They'll react bad or die back initially but then grow back and not be affected again. Almost like they develop an immunity.


----------

